# Endometrial Carcinoma in the elderly



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone have knowledge or experience with endometrial carcinoma in an elderly patient? My mother has just been diagnosed and she turns 89 this week. We're waiting to hear back from an oncologist for the initial consult but the gynecologist that diagnosed it suggested they would probably recommend radiation to start. Mom is active and otherwise healthy except for low level T2 diabetes being treated with metformin and diet, that was diagnosed about a year ago. Other than that just vision and hearing problems.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Repost this in the Ladies Lounge.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Endometrial cancer is often detected at an early stage because it frequently produces abnormal vaginal bleeding. 

If endometrial cancer is discovered early, removing the uterus surgically often cures endometrial cancer.

The cause is unknown but is often said to happen when the DNA instructions in the skin cells break down. 

These are (mutations) in the DNA of cells in the endometrium — the lining of the uterus.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Endometrial cancer is often detected at an early stage because it frequently produces abnormal vaginal bleeding.
> 
> If endometrial cancer is discovered early, removing the uterus surgically often cures endometrial cancer.
> 
> ...


Initial consultation with the oncologist is this friday but from what I understand surgery is not the first option on an elderly patient. 



Blondilocks said:


> Repost this in the Ladies Lounge.


Thanks, I will.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this, @Nucking Futs


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm sorry that I can't be of help as I have no experience with this, but I just wanted to send prayers and positive thoughts to both you and your mama. :x


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I'm sorry that I can't be of help as I have no experience with this, but I just wanted to send prayers and positive thoughts to both you and your mama. :x





SunCMars said:


> I am so sorry to hear this.





Ursula said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, @Nucking Futs


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

My thanks to @Lila for combining these threads for me.

So her initial consultation with the oncologist is this friday. Nothing more to be done here before then, and my sister will be taking her. 

In the mean time I'm now worried about the corona virus with my mom's situation, although she hasn't started any treatment yet so I don't know how badly her immune system is compromised if at all. We also moved her sister in 6 months ago, she's 83, diabetic, has poor lung function (was on oxygen in Denver but now living at sea level is getting by without it) and other issues. I had her out at the accountant today but she's in the house for the duration now. My siblings and I will be doing all the shopping, probably mostly me since I'm the youngest, and everyplace else they normally go is already shut down. Still no known cases in my county but the surrounding counties are reporting cases.

It's a pretty nerve-wracking time in the Futs household.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Good news from the oncologist, age is not an issue with surgery so a full hysterectomy is scheduled for the 1st. Once the removed tissue has been examined they'll know whether further treatment is needed. Dr. said with my mom's level of fitness and general health she was expecting no overnight stay and back to regular but light activity within a few days. I'm pretty happy with that news, I don't want her to have to deal with chemo or radiation.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

No overnight stay for a hysterectomy sounds pretty extreme, she'll need help to manage the pain. I am glad though that they took the surgical route, because once she's healed, that should be it. Chemo/radiation is something I wouldn't wish on anyone.

I'm so sorry your family is going through this at the moment x


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Quick update, Mom had her surgery yesterday and everything went extremely well. The doctor said to the eye it looked like it was confined to the uterus but can't confirm anything until she gets the pathologist report. Mom's up and moving like nothing happened now so as long as the pathologist report is good I think it's all good. I'll update again when we get the results.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Godspeed @Nucking Futs , here's hoping to no complications.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Did the doctor remove the ovaries too? I'm asking because my mil had a complete hysterectomy, including the ovaries, she didn't have any hormone replacement therapy following the surgery and she went into a deep depression. From her experience, we learned the ovaries keep producing hormones after menopause and they keep us women kinda sane. I don't know about your mom's case but be aware of this side effect after a hysterectomy.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Best wishes for her recovery. Uterine cancer is the most common gynecologic cancer in older women, but is often not treated aggressively enough. I'm glad to see that she was offered the safest, best option for her diagnosis.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

pastasauce79 said:


> Did the doctor remove the ovaries too? I'm asking because my mil had a complete hysterectomy, including the ovaries, she didn't have any hormone replacement therapy following the surgery and she went into a deep depression. From her experience, we learned the ovaries keep producing hormones after menopause and they keep us women kinda sane. I don't know about your mom's case but be aware of this side effect after a hysterectomy.


Sorry for not replying sooner, I didn't see this post for some reason. Yes, ovaries too, and a good thing too. We just got back from the followup appointment and it had spread to one ovary. They think they got it all but they can't be sure so in about a month they're going to do a pet scan and determine next step from there. The appointment was with a nurse practitioner and she wants to consult with the oncologist first but she said they're probably going to go ahead with progesterone. After the pet it'll either be continue with progesterone, radiation, or chemo. Mom is not fond of the chemo idea but would not object to radiation if needed.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Pet scan done, no spread from her uterus detected but hot spots in one breast and one hip so another pet scan and a mammogram being scheduled. I had just delivered good news about the condition of her dog to her (just had a cervical disk herniation fixed) and while I was taking that call she was taking the call from the oncologist. Quick way to crash a good mood.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

We've gotten the results back on the hip, it's nothing. We've had a biopsy on the lump in the breast, we'll find out about that on Wednesday. The oncologist recommended prophylactic chemo and she agreed to it so that's just waiting for the results of the biopsy to get started. Not thrilled with that call but it wasn't my call to make. In other news, after 3 weeks the dog was released from crate rest so that's reduced the stress level a little bit since he's back to freely using the doggy door. We just can't let him on the furniture which really sitting with you on the couch is half the reason to have a dog.

Now for the question. Can having the uterus and ovaries removed cause behavior change? Mom is like a walking hand grenade with a very loose pin recently, and practically anything sets her off. She's getting angry at her great grand children for playing, something none of us have ever seen before. I'm wondering if this is a hormone issue or if the timing is coincidental. She's the same age my dad was when his dementia took off so it's got us all worried.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The hormone upset could be causing your sweet mama to lose patience. Or, it could be the prospect of chemo plus all of the worry over the tests she's had. Throw in Covid and an immune system that will be shot with the chemo and I think you can see that Mama has had and has a lot on her plate. Y'all need to give her a wide berth and a lot of love.

You can chance bringing it up with her doctor. Just watch out for those grenades.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Now for the question. Can having the uterus and ovaries removed cause behavior change? Mom is like a walking hand grenade with a very loose pin recently, and practically anything sets her off. She's getting angry at her great grand children for playing, something none of us have ever seen before. I'm wondering if this is a hormone issue or if the timing is coincidental. She's the same age my dad was when his dementia took off so it's got us all worried.


At her age, with menopause well and truly completed decades ago, hormones are unlikely to play a role. She's likely in pain, and feeling frustrated that she can't do all the things she's used to doing, and is taking that frustration out on those around her. She still wouldn't be feeling that great.

It won't hurt the grandchildren to play quietly for a little while


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

She is frustrated, there's no doubt about that. She wants to get out in the yard and get back to work but they keep pushing back her return to full activities and restricting how much she can lift. And now she's looking at doing chemo most of the summer so no telling how that's going to affect her.

Day before yesterday I was helping her with her computer and she started crying because she hit two keys at once while typing in a search term. I do that all the time if I don't take the time to get in position to touch type. The double key thing, not the crying thing. 

Bottom line is this is a behavior change since the surgery. My sister is going to call in about it tomorrow.


----------

